

Do you build Desktop, Mobile or Web Apps? - simonhamp
http://scrumpy-jack.com/post/4783006904/do-you-build-desktop-mobile-or-web-apps

======
chc
This is not an Ask HN. It's a link to what appears to be a blog post asking
that question.

~~~
simonhamp
Fair enough. Changed

------
jarin
Yeah, I definitely would like to see a .app TLD and would buy up a bunch of
them (as long as they're priced similarly to .com).

~~~
geuis
I just looked into buying the .app TLD last night. Someone registered it less
than a month ago.

Bloody ugly site, but there's a TLD search form at the bottom
<http://tld.name/global-tld-whois.php>

~~~
jarin
Damn, now I feel like a dummy. I've been thinking about .app for years but I
figured it was already in the (super long) process of getting registered.

------
younata
Yes I do.

No, I'll stick with my .com's for my apps. Thanks.

------
fleitz
Yes I make those, however, I'd take a .edu for my app, but otherwise I'd stick
to .com

